# blinking oil light on L185



## quitman1947 (Oct 30, 2007)

Light has started to blink at idle and when running at normal speed. Along with the generator light. Any idea. Changed oil and added new filter as well. No difference.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

What grade and viscosity oil are you using?


----------



## quitman1947 (Oct 30, 2007)

Rotella 30 weight.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You might try Rotella 15W-40 and see if the extra viscosity helps this oil light problem. It could just be a bad oil pressure sensor or the oil pressure is low for some reason. The only way to truly verify is to put a manual oil pressure guage on the engine and check the pressure.


----------



## jrham (Jul 31, 2013)

*Sending Oil Gauge*

Where on a L185 can you hook up a manual oil pressure gauge to check if pressure is ok. My light never comes on when I turn on switch. Never did like idiot lights.
Prefer a gauge. Where do I hook up?
Thanks


----------

